# The Apprentice - whos going to win?



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

OK, First episode is over and one chump out (though it should have been 2 in my opinion)

Now we have had a chance to see them, who is your money on for winning it? At this early stage you can only really use gut instinct.

For me, I rekon Jamie Lester. 

Hes old enough to have a bit of life experience, seems down to earth and can get his point across and can talk like an actual human in a normal way, unlike Dan.


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

The hot one from the girls!

Can't mind which one but it should be obvious lol!


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Modmedia said:


> The hot one from the girls!


Its "who do you think will win?", not "Who do you want to bone?" :thumb:


----------



## salsheikh (Jul 5, 2010)

PaulGTI said:


> Its "who do you think will win?", not "Who do you want to bone?" :thumb:


pmsl :lol:


----------



## salsheikh (Jul 5, 2010)

there are some hotties in the show though....will google the female contestants later :argie:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Not seen enough of them yet to make an assessment. The only winner I thought was the right choice was Tim from several series ago. Other than that, every other contestant has either annoyed me, or seemed out of their depth in all honesty.


----------



## hulla the hulla (May 20, 2009)

they are all egotistical, vacuous idiots that couldn't run a bath let alone a business


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm with Viper, not seen enough yet to make my usual misguided and totally flawed judgement :lol: I think it's fair to say though the 'Stuart Baggs Brand' as he called himself, is a good shout for an early dismissal, can't see him lasting too long, but other than that, I'm keeping schtum, need to see more, particularly where the girls are concerned, some strong candidates there I think.


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Dont get splinters in your bums from sitting on the fence!!!

Uninformed, flawed and misguided decisions is what this is all about. Whats your gut feeling?
Choose one now so you can brag about "I knew they would win, I told ya, I told ya all!!" when the final is over. No flip-flopping and editing posts in later weeks though!

(Have to agree that Tim Cambell was a good choice in the first series)


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Alright alright, nag nag nag...   

Hmmmm... ok, just mainly going by the candidates line up on the web page and what we saw last night, for the blokes I'll pick Jamie Lester too, reckon he could be a good bet for the final, but... to win overall, I'm going to say.... Stella English, or maybe Liz Locke (is she really only 24?) Nope, Stella it is for me :thumb: (that's the kiss of death for her then...)

Right then Viper, and all the others in here, we've been ticked off by the OP, time for you to stick your necks out as well 






Edit -


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

the one that bu*ms sugar enough....:lol:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Multipla Mick said:


> Stella it is for me :thumb:


Ahem... cough cough... Stella doing rather well so far I see 

Not that I'm at all competitive or like to rub it in or anything you understand...


----------



## TomV6 (Feb 16, 2010)

the blonde bird that was leading the blokes tonight- simply because I think Nick's secretly banging her.


----------

